

Multicore at the Command Line with GNU Parallel - winter_blue
http://hpc.admin-magazine.com/Articles/GNU-Parallel-Multicore-at-the-Command-Line-with-GNU-Parallel

======
winter_blue
I for one, have found the parallel make command ("make -j4" for a quad-core),
extremely effective. It cut the rebuild time for a large project I was working
on from ~10 seconds down to 3 seconds. (I have a cheap 6-core, the AMD Phenom
II X6 1035T which cost me $100.)

